# boxing mudset



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

was wondering if anyone is boxing their mudset bead? Were usually on a time crunch so we install bead and coat a couple hours later would it be a problem with the mudset?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope! Not a problem at all!
I've done it! Worked great. All I use is mudset now.
I should actually box my beads more often...
I usually only do that if I have long horizontal runs on bulkheads or something. Usually I do it on the undersides of ceilings. But I should really do my uprights as well.
But ya, it works great!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

It will work as I have tried it too.... Although it was my first attempt at boxing bead . I don't really have the knack for boxing bead quite yet.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive done it as well but I find it better to let fully dry before running a box on it. I have Blueline and Northstar boxes and the NS boxes are harder to use on bead beings that the wheels are outside the box. Blueline boxes make it a breeze:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

chris said:


> Ive done it as well but I find it better to let fully dry before running a box on it. I have Blueline and Northstar boxes and the NS boxes are harder to use on bead beings that the wheels are outside the box. Blueline boxes make it a breeze:thumbsup:


Maybe that was my problem lol as I have Northstar boxes.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

When I box bead I either ride the brake or use a fixed handle like the DM 12 incher or I have one I made myself.

I also bought a pair of Beadboxers years ago but don't use them:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

riding the break makes for a messy box real quik, but with the wheels outside the box its really the only way. Id like to try that short handel


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I use Columbia fat boys to box my bead. I was just concerned id tear it off if still wet we box them out a couple hours after installation.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> I use Columbia fat boys to box my bead. I was just concerned id tear it off if still wet we box them out a couple hours after installation.


I've boxed mine as fast as 30 minutes later.
If you wait a few hours you'll be fine.
And we use the same boxes as well.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Brian I've been using no coat for a long time.after hearing you guys brag up the mudset I asked Joe for a couple pieces to try out.he's sending me some than well take it from there were averageing 5-6 boxes of bead a week so our supplier said he'd bring it in if we like it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Thanks Brian I've been using no coat for a long time.after hearing you guys brag up the mudset I asked Joe for a couple pieces to try out.he's sending me some than well take it from there were averageing 5-6 boxes of bead a week so our supplier said he'd bring it in if we like it.


Nice man!
Remember, if you're using the 90' square bead, the drywall has to be set back just a bit to accomodate the mudset. But they really are awesome beads!
I actually built 4 smash towers for one of my suppliers today.
They love them so much they have me build smash towers so that they can let their clients hit them with sticks. lol


----------

